# Modern Arnis Seminar in Philadelphia



## Cebu West (Nov 27, 2003)

On January 31st,2004 in Folsom, PA. Guros Chad Dulin and Sal Todaro (both are WMAA certified instructors and grading officers) will be teaching a workshop on the following: Basic and Advanced Trapping Hands, Trapping Hand Applications, Abanico Corto with Applications and Stick Grappling. For more information contact Sal Todaro at 610-543-2624, or e-mail SALVI1@aol.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 27, 2003)

I had the recent priviledge to teach at these gentlemen's camp in October. I receommend that if you are in the area of can make the trip to stop by and check them out. You should enjoy the trainng.

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't think that I have met Sal, but I have met Chad who is very knowlegeable about Modern Arnis.

Mr. Dulin is an LEO and can relate the practicality of techiques as well as the art.

I agree with Rich, if you are in the area, check them out.

Palusut


----------



## Cebu West (Jan 26, 2004)

Just a reminder about the seminar this coming weekend. We had a great seminar last year when Chad and I got together and this year will be no exception. Hope to see you there.

SAL


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 26, 2004)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 27, 2004)

If you are in the area you cant beat the price.  And Sal really knows how to host an event, even a small one (those who have b een to any of our ventures know what I mean!)


----------



## Cebu West (Feb 1, 2004)

There's nothing better for the winter time blues than getting together and banging some sticks. Things went great on Saturday and we covered some pretty detailed material. The group worked well together and I believe everybody left with a full understanding of what was covered. We had about 15 attend with some coming from NY and MD. 

We did have one surprise though, about half way through the seminar in walks Datu Hartman and Janice. They were on a get away weekend away from the martial arts. So where do they go? a seminar. They really do support their organization and instructors. Everyone enjoyed their visit and some got to meet them for the first time. For me it was a chance to have the boss watch me teach and see how I'm doing. I'll let you know on that one.
Thanks again to all who attended and helped make for a great day.

SAL (Cebu West-WMAA)


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2004)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Sounds like fun! *



Sal and Chad taught an excellent seminar on Saturday.  I was (I think) the only non-Modern Arnis practitioner attending.  They welcomed me right away and quickly brought me up to speed before putting me to work with Bruce Benson, a Modern Arnis Black Belt.

Sal started the day by teaching stick traps, locks, and disarms, and followed up with trapping hand applications and empty hand presets.  Much of the material was new to me as my Filipino martial arts background is primarily based upon espada y daga technique at Largo Mano range.  It was easy to appreciate the logic and practicality behind all of the techniques, which were clearly and effectively presented.  Many of the stick applications were taught off of Abanico Corto, (which I recognized as Break Out in other Filipino martial arts systems).  This technique has you zone out to the opponents flank and away from his empty hand.  It is therefore (from my perspective), a valuable entry to know at closer range as it zones you away from the dagger hand.

Following a brief break for lunch, Chad introduced some stick grappling concepts as they pertained to choking and taking an opponent to the ground.  He was especially good at relating the effectiveness of the chokes to the anatomy of the neck, as well as to the body mechanics that would make each choke more effective.  The information presented was also very detailed with respect to how to attack anatomical structures to turn and manipulate the opponent.  Towards the end of the class, there was a brief introduction to the application of the riot baton that included a lot of practical information with respect to its actual use in large crowd situations.

This was a valuable seminar experience with individuals who obviously enjoy working out together.  The camaraderie between the participants was particularly evident when Datu Hartman paid a surprise visit.   Id like to thank Sal and Chad for welcoming me so warmly to their group, as well as to my training partner for the day, Bruce Benson, whose experience and good humor were on hand to manage my inexperience with  Modern Arnis.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Cebu West (Feb 1, 2004)

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

It is always nice to be welcomed when you are a guest. Chad and Sal treated me very well also, when I was the most junior instrucotr at their camp last year. I am glad to see the consistency of positive attitude.

Good Review
:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 2, 2004)

It is nice to have quality guests!

Bruce doesn't post here so I will speak for him; he found Steve to be a solid training partner and told me he learned as much as he shared.  


Thanks for the kind words Steve, please feel free to join us any time.


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 4, 2004)

As a post script....
Steve had given me a bottle of an herbal liniment for "acute" injuries (ie those inevitable little clips with sticks and such...) at the conclusion of the seminar.  In a rare string of good luck I had no occaision to try the stuff until this weekend; I caught a nasty punyo to the back of my right hand with an aluminum trainer; the injury was further, um, strained, by session with professor Leon Jay later that morning.  
In my un-schooled opinion Steve makes some good stuff...swelling is way down and bruising is breaking up.

Chad


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 5, 2004)

Chad,

Thanks for the post.  I should add that I learned that particular Die Da Jiu formula from Tom Bisio and Frank Butler at their "External Applications of Herbs" class.  Tom and Frank offer a series of classes in New York that would be of special benefit to martial artists who wanted to learn a healing system to treat their students.  More information can be found at:

http://www.zhenggutuina.com/index.asp

Best, 

Steve Lamade


----------

